# Kanamodels



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

While I am between layouts, my little switching layout has been taken down and with great amount of negotiation, I have been given a larger share of our
hobby room.(we live in a two bedroom condo) Of course it cost new flooring, repainting couple of rooms and all new bathroom ect ect. Plus I have to wait tell after Xmas to start the work
and have to wait tell all work is done before starting the RR.(she knows me so well)

Ok on to today, wanted to show a kit from Kanamodels of the Canadian Pacific #2 Store House. Now before reading my thoughts on the kit, remember it cost $50.00 Canadian which is around 39.00 US. 
The last Bar Mills kit I bought was over 100.00 Canadian.

Who ever did the CAD work to prep for Laser cutting did not go back and make corrections.

The left and right side walls where not exactly the same size and some window opening had to be widened by .060. Since I do CAD work
and CAM for CNC, and have done prep Work for Laser cutting, its a simple matter to make the side walls exactly the same size by simply mirror the one side then put in windows as needed.

The windows and doors are all resin cast, as with most resin cast they needed clean up, few holes caused by air bubbles to be filled. Considering the amount of work it takes to prep and cast resin 
I would think simply using Tichy Train windows would have been easier, but then it also I guess would not look exactly like the CP building it is patterned after.

All in all I think its a nice kit, not a hard build. It will find a place on my new layout.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I like their water tower kit. I built one of them maybe seven years ago. Wasn't very difficult, although like any fine kit, it's demanding to make it look like it was constructed semi-expertly. I could have improved some of my work, looking back, but it was my first attempt at such a fine kit. I hope you have good luck with yours.


----------

